# Thanks to All!



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Paul, Steve, Jeff, Ray, and Donnie

Dave and I want to thank you for the fantastic 2-day school and fun 
delivery of my 335i this past weekend (the Hot Lap was great, Donnie.)

Hopefully we wont need to use the skills we learned until our next track time.

If we remember nothing else, "Look where you WANT to go!" will stay with us forever.

Wish it were 3 or 4 days, track time and more track time and track time....

It was great fun.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Erregend said:


> Paul, Steve, Jeff, Ray, and Donnie
> 
> Dave and I want to thank you for the fantastic 2-day school and fun
> delivery of my 335i this past weekend (the Hot Lap was great, Donnie.)
> ...


 Sweet. Glad to hear you had an awesome ED/PCD!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats! Now you have to share some pics!


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Vitacura said:


> Congrats! Now you have to share some pics!


Pics coming soon....had to go back to work on Tuesday  and
haven't been able to fit in the time to sort through and upload.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Can't wait Tom... :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey...it was all our pleasure! Thanks for making our jobs so much fun!

donnie


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*Some Pics*

1. Dave (my son) with our cars. We're in #1 each day.
2&3. 335i sedan and 550i. Nice rides!
4&5. Paul and Jeff, our instructors. No photo of Steve.??
6. Drifting around with the DSC disabled.
7&8&9. Redelivery Time

See more at: http://armanfamily.com/car/Pictures/


----------

